# 2 years after no DP symptoms



## Stevemc92 (Jul 31, 2016)

hang in there evereyone, please if you are suffering Psych meds can help dont listen to the horror stories on here they really can work, please evereyone dont give up xx


----------



## Ahungerf (Apr 26, 2018)

Great post! Happy for you! Did you have visual issues? Sensitivity to sunlight? Floaters in your eyes when looking at the sky? Bright sunlight makes everything feel dreamy and it's been over a year... did you have this and did it fade? The bright blue sky seems so


----------



## Ahungerf (Apr 26, 2018)

Fake


----------



## Stevemc92 (Jul 31, 2016)

Ahungerf said:


> Great post! Happy for you! Did you have visual issues? Sensitivity to sunlight? Floaters in your eyes when looking at the sky? Bright sunlight makes everything feel dreamy and it's been over a year... did you have this and did it fade? The bright blue sky seems so


yes all of thesem severe panic attacks, OCD, anxiety was terrible, i started taking lexapro 10mg and it faded away as i lowered my anxiety


----------



## Stevemc92 (Jul 31, 2016)

Ahungerf said:


> Fake


 no you can look at my old posts too see how i was before


----------



## bintuae (Jan 17, 2017)

Stevemc92 said:


> hang in there evereyone, please if you are suffering Psych meds can help dont listen to the horror stories on here they really can work, please evereyone dont give up xx


Psych meds can help? lol certainly not me and many I know. If anything, they made this shit unbearably worse (except for Lamictal). Everyone reacts to meds differently I hope you know that.


----------



## bintuae (Jan 17, 2017)

Also, what are those specific miracle psych meds are you talking about?


----------



## Ahungerf (Apr 26, 2018)

Sorry my message got cut off.. I was not saying your post was "fake" I was ending kybstatent that the bright blue sky seems "fake" when I look at it. It's very sunny this morning and the sky always seems too bright and almost fake feeling..
Makes me have the fear of being trapped also like the background the sky provides is unreal feeling..
Dis you experience this? You said you did have light sensitivity??


----------

